# Ricko



## ricko (Oct 1, 2010)

G'day everyone.. I'm new from Australia. Any tips on reducing muscle soreness when re'starting lifting?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 1, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*ricko* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## ufc69 (Oct 2, 2010)

hey mate welcome to IM, good to have another aussie


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## vortrit (Oct 2, 2010)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## coloradohardcore (Oct 3, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------



## dreamlifez (Oct 4, 2010)

*reducing muscle soreness when re'starting liftin*



ricko said:


> G'day everyone.. I'm new from Australia. Any tips on reducing muscle soreness when re'starting lifting?



Want to minimize the extreme muscle soreness that goes with a new program?

Here are my Top 7 Tips fro Reducing Muscle Soreness

Read on...

Tip 1: For the first week, only do 1 set per exercise.  Then each week add 1 set until you get to what your program calls for.  You will still get most of the fat burning and lean muscle building without most of the soreness using this tip.

Tip 2: Take extra vitamin C.  I have written a few posts recently about how vitamin C helps with fat loss and affects diabetes.  Here is another use.  Take 1-3 grams of vitamin C throughout the day in addition to your whole food multivitamin.  Try 1 gram first thing in the am, and before and after your workout.

Tip 3:  Keep Moving!  The worst thing you can do when you are sore is to rest completely.  Some easy lifting, a good flexibility program, and/or some moderate cardio will really help with getting rid of muscle soreness.  Done properly this can nearly eliminate most muscle soreness and the extra exercise will help with your fat loss goals.

Tip 4: Drink Green Tea (add ginger for extra help).  The antioxidants in green tea will help your muscles recover faster, and tea in general is soothing.  Caffeine free herbal tea is also of great help before bed.  Adding ginger reduces inflammation and tastes pretty good too.

Tip 5: Make sure you are taking your Omega 3 supplements!  There are way too many benefits of Omega 3 's to mention here, just make sure you are getting enough of this Essential Nutrient!  The primary benefit here is to reduce inflammation, and provide your body with the nutrients to repair your muscles.

Tip 6: Use Ice.  A good quality large gel ice pack is a great investment.  You should ice sore muscles and joints first, then you can add heat later to relax them.  You can also use little paper cups to hold ice for a deep ice massage (this is more a tip for injuries and serious athletes)

Tip 7: Nothing feels better than a really hot shower right after a workout, and first thing the next morning!  But alternating hot and cold water in your post workout shower you can increase blood flow immediately and also increase growth hormone naturally (growth hormone is good for fat burning, makes your skin tighter, and helps your muscles repair themselves)


----------



## hammercurls (Oct 4, 2010)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## ricko (Oct 5, 2010)

cheers for the tips @ welcome guys. I never thought about just doing one set before but when your sore for 5 days after 3 sets I suppose you have to try something different! will try for the vitC! hey also has anyone ever tried the anabolic burst cycling thingo originally from bill phillps? ie you use food intake cycling for hormone release? say you gain 6pnd in 2wks then lose 6pnd another 2wks but overall you lose 2pounds fat @ gain 2 pounds muscle.


----------



## irish_2003 (Oct 5, 2010)

welcome to ironmagforums!!!


----------



## rocco-x (Oct 16, 2010)

welcome...!


----------

